# Knit Barefoot Sandals



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like the look of barefoot sandals. They look classy and exotic and I would wear them when I'm spinning at the local craft market. So I set out to find an easy pattern but couldn't come up with a single one for knitting. They are all crochet. Then I found a knit pattern for panjas. A similar item but wore on the hands. I used that pattern, making it a little bigger and added ties for my ankles. This is what I ended up with. They are really fun to wear.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

What is awesome about them is that you can use different colors and add beads etc...unless someone is looking really really close, they look just like flip flops! =) Great for us that believe we weren't born with shoes, so we don't need them until winter!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a pattern for beaded ones that is very similar. I should think knitted ones would be more comfortable.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I have a pattern for beaded ones that is very similar. I should think knitted ones would be more comfortable.


The pattern I used had beads on them. I left them off as this was the first pair I'd ever made. My next pair will be knit with white cotton and turquoise beads.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just darling and very sexy looking. You have great looking feet for these! If you ever take time to jot down the pattern, I'd love it. Just PM me if you ever get around to it. Looks like these could be make in very little time.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

they are very pretty!


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been looking for a set for the hands and feet, but could not find a pair to knit. Would love to have the pattern. My daughter would love them. Please post the pattern or where it can be found. Thanks. Or PM to me.

Mary A


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too for the pattern. Daughter would love them!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Me too. They would be great at the beach.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you share your pattern or a link to get the pattern I love these yes I hate shoes


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

I love these. Just recently saw a single strand version.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern if you wrote it down. I am barefoot all summer long when in the house, and I would love wearing these for a "finished" look. Did you use cotton yarn?


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern also. Thank you


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awsome! Please post pattern granddaughter has been wanting some. Since I am new to knitting ,I still need a pattern for whatever I knit .


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice. I'm sure a lil more creativity with beads and colour will make it even nicer.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

soneka said:


> I would love the pattern if you wrote it down. I am barefoot all summer long when in the house, and I would love wearing these for a "finished" look. Did you use cotton yarn?


Me too. Can't wait to take my shoes off when I get in the house.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

These are too cute, would love to have the pattern as well if you are able to share it.
Thanks for showing these.
Bobbie


----------



## thetalkingdr (May 22, 2011)

Would really love the pattern. They are great. [email protected] aol.com. Thanks


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Really, really cute. Would love the pattern. My daughters would love them. All they wear are flip flops.


----------



## Shargeo (Feb 22, 2011)

I can think of my daughter and granddaughter and myself wearing these and then use beads for next ones. I would dearly love the pattern. Thanks. shari


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

These look so pretty on the foot and should definitely be a conversation-starter. They're sure to get a lot of attention.


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh these are great, I am a leg amputee, and do not wear shoe on right foot when I am at home, when I go out I would love this to make it look like I am wearing sandal. think this is great idea, being here in Florida, always barefooted at home, and have to put something on when out in public.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i have attended several beach weddings in fla. the brides wore traditional gowns, as well as attendants, but they all wore something similar to this in lieu of shoes. walking on that wonderful white sand of the gulf beaches. was told that some of the bridal shops now stock them or will have someone knit/crochet in color desired. think they mostly use metallics and white, tho. very cute.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome! I don't know if you're a pinner, but you should put those on Pinterest.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Make that another vote for posting the pattern, my daughter is barefoot all the time, it seems and she and her friends would love them


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love these - how clever! In Texas it's too hot for shoes - these would be perfect for all my girls!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

They look amazing! Great job!


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

How Absolutely TRUE!!!


Ms. Tess said:


> What is awesome about them is that you can use different colors and add beads etc...unless someone is looking really really close, they look just like flip flops! =) Great for us that believe we weren't born with shoes, so we don't need them until winter!!


----------



## whiskysunrise (Jul 15, 2012)

They are very pretty.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Mary A said:


> Please post the pattern or where it can be found.


I won't post the copyrighted pattern but it is in the book, One Ball Knits Accessories by Fatema, Khadija & Hajera Habibur-Rahman. The pattern is called, Panja (Hand Jewelry).


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I too would love the pattern r li k to it please as I suffer with my big toes and must try and wear tieless shoes at all times, these would be ideal for the house, thanks betty


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Mary A said:
> 
> 
> > Please post the pattern or where it can be found.
> ...


Did you actually alter the pattern? Or did you simply use larger knitting needles and/or heavier yarn? If so, can you please tell us what size needles you used and what weight the yarn was? Thanks.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty and they look comfortable as well...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Did you actually alter the pattern? Or did you simply use larger knitting needles and/or heavier yarn? If so, can you please tell us what size needles you used and what weight the yarn was? Thanks.


Details are here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nittineedles/panja-hand-jewelry


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Would like the pattern. I like it when knitters and other fiber artist make their own patterns. They are really cute. Way to go.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome !!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

So nice! That would be something my sister would like since she is barefoot when she's at home or at my house.  You did a great job! They look great on your feet. Well done!


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

These are just great. I too would like the pattern if you are willing to share.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Very cool. I like. I had searched for a pattern to knit barefoot sandals and didn't find any so I made up my own, also. It's a variation of yours without ties around the ankle. Will post a picture one of these days.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Barefoot Sandals are absolutely beautiful! Terrific color choice and wonderful knitting! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Unique.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are so cute!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just too sexy!!! for your shoes, shirt and well...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too please for the pattern.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Mary A said:
> 
> 
> > Please post the pattern or where it can be found.
> ...


Details are here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nittineedles/panja-hand-jewelry


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Had my 2nd pedicure 2 months ago. The little asian lady told me I had man feet. Do you think these would help with that?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Had my 2nd pedicure 2 months ago. The little asian lady told me I had man feet. Do you think these would help with that?


Absolutely but I also had to apply nail polish and shave the hair off my toes. :lol:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Mary A said:
> ...


There is a pattern for them at Craftsy: http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/Barefoot-Childs-Crochet-Sandals-Pattern/47100


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> There is a pattern for them at Craftsy: http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/Barefoot-Childs-Crochet-Sandals-Pattern/47100


I found there are lots of patterns for crocheted barefoot sandals but I don't crochet.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to know where to get the pattern for these barefoot sandals,I checked ravelry without any results.Thanks


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Really cute. Since I don't crochet, I will have to experiment too! First I will ask my DD if she would even wear something like that!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panja-hand-jewelry

Could you enlarge this and use it?


----------



## rosiebear (Jan 3, 2012)

Nitti, I just love the barefoot thongs, can you please tell me where to find the pattern. I have a special friend whom I know would love a pair. Thanking you in advance for the info.
Rosiebear


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

3mom said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panja-hand-jewelry
> 
> Could you enlarge this and use it?


That's exactly how I made mine.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


These are ADORABLE, except I don't crochet! Darn!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are so pretty!

Anita


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Those are really cute.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

soneka said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


This is for knitted sandals @ $3.00. http://www.etsy.com/listing/101888495/knitted-barefoot-sandals?ref=sr_gallery_23&ga_includes[]=tags&ga_search_query=knitted+sandals&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> This is for knitted sandals @ $3.00. http://www.etsy.com/listing/101888495/knitted-barefoot-sandals?ref=sr_gallery_23&ga_includes[]=tags&ga_search_query=knitted+sandals&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


Interesting but I was looking for a *pattern* for knit barefoot sandals. Guess I'll just have to design my own.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > This is for knitted sandals @ $3.00. http://www.etsy.com/listing/101888495/knitted-barefoot-sandals?ref=sr_gallery_23&ga_includes[]=tags&ga_search_query=knitted+sandals&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> ...


Good luck! It shouldn't be too difficult. They look really easy, actually.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitnewbie - That's what I was thinking too. :thumbup:


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

They are pretty easy and fast. I'll post my pattern later on today. I'll put it under "User submitted how-tos...". I call them Beach Barefoot Sandals.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> They are pretty easy and fast. I'll post my pattern later on today. I'll put it under "User submitted how-tos...". I call them Beach Barefoot Sandals.


Thanks, bunches. Will look for them.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I did eventually work up a pattern for the Knit Barefoot Sandals: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Knit-Barefoot-Sandals-3-in-1-PDF-Pattern/462138828


----------

